# Valencia, paseando por el centro historico...mis fotos.



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estube un dia en Valencia por trabajo.....en la tarde tome algunas fotos de su centro histórico, pero me toco un dia nublado.

































































Estatua del rey Don Jaime

































































































































Catedral


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

:drool:

La primera foto es woow!

Qué lindo centro !! Bonito viaje eh (aunque de trabajo pero chévere igual) 

PD. ou dejaste solo a tu gato? ¬¬


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> PD. ou dejaste solo a tu gato? ¬¬


Mi pareja lo cuido, es muy pequeño para estar solo... ademas Murcia, donde vivo, esta a solo 3 horas de Valencia.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

OMAR24 said:


> mi pareja lo cuido, es muy pequeño para estar solo, ademas Murcia, donde vivo, esta a solo 3 horas de Valencia.


Jeje Ya me preocupaba que César se haya quedado solito hno:

toe esperando su foto bañadito =P!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Valencia me parece pequeña pero bonita. Lo que más me gusta de la ciudad es el _Palau de les Arts_ de Calatrava.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Jeje Ya me preocupaba que César se haya quedado solito hno:
> 
> toe esperando su foto bañadito =P!


Esta resfriado el pobre, esperare a que se cure bien para bañarlo ...tiene 3 meses y a esa edad son muy fragiles.


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Valencia me parece pequeña pero bonita. Lo que más me gusta de la ciudad es el _Palau de les Arts_ de Calatrava.


Comparada con Madrid y Barcelona si es pequeña, pero para mi su tamaño es ideal...El palau de les Arts es impresionante, esta vez no fui a verlo por tiempo, ademas el clima no ayudaba.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

He quedado impresionado con tan bella arquitectura, no pensé fuera así de exquisita, me has quitado una venda de los ojos, muchísimas gracias por compartir tus fotos, saludos


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Unas más:

Barrio Del Carmen.













































Torres de serrano.Entrada a la ciudad de la antigua Muralla de Valencia.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que belleza! Me gusto mucho la ciudad!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

El centro de la ciudad se ve muy bien, no sabía q era así.
Las construcciones, las palmeras, todo se vé bien.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! me encantaron las foticos.. sobre todo las primeras.. de la ciudad en lluvia! ^.^


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bellísimas fotos, Valencia se ve muy elegante, por lo que he visto tiene mucha arquitectura Neoclásica, tambien esa iglesia Románica ... wooow y las murallas. 

Me gusta bastante el Banco de Valencia, el edificio de Correos y Telégrafos.

Salu2 Omar!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Preciosa ciudad, se ven palacios por todos lados, muy lindo paseo gracias.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

OMAR24 said:


> ...El palau de les Arts es impresionante, esta vez no fui a verlo por tiempo, ademas el clima no ayudaba.


Sí; bueno, todas las obras de Calatrava son impresionantes. No te recomiendo el Oceanogràfic está 40 ó 50 € y no es ni 1/3 del SeaWorld Orlando.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que ciudad antigua para mas hermosa ! La riqueza de sus decordaso de fachadas le dan un toque muy especial al look urbano ademas de apreciarse mucha armonía. Buenas fotos !


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que hermosa ciudad. Sus edificios se ven majestuosos, con personalidad. Me gusta la primera foto, te da una buena impresión de la ciudad, con esa amplia calle arbolada.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Precioso el centro de Valencia! tiene una muy buena arquitectura antigua.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Lindísima Valencia histórica, especialmente con la iluminación especial que trae la lluvia. Me han dicho que la Valencia moderna también tiene una arquitectura interesante, ¿no? ¿Y qué tal la paella valenciana, la probaste? 

¡Gracias y saludos, Omar!!!! :cheers:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Palmeritas no tropicalonas!!! 


Jejeje. Chéveres las fotos! Me imaginé diferente a la ciudad.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Otras fotitos mias que tome hace dos años (pucha me estoy haciendo viejo  )
Para seguir contando mi vida, la foto que hoy esta como fondo del logo de skyscrapercity, donde se ve el CBD de Paris, ha sido tomada desde un puente que esta a 5 minutos de mi jato! jeje. Como puenden imaginarlo adoro pasar sobre aquel puente! (a lo mejor uno de estos dias hago un thread sobre la Defense )


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas las fotos y que bonitas construcciones  gracias por compartirlas


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

las ciudad de las artes y las ciencias es impresionante


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Me han dicho que la Valencia moderna también tiene una arquitectura interesante, ¿no? ¿Y qué tal la paella valenciana, la probaste?
> ¡Gracias y saludos, Omar!!!! :cheers:


Lo mas interesante en arquitectura moderna de valencia es la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias..sobre todo el palau de les arts.

La paella es riquisima, pero no necesitas viajar a valencia para probarla, la hacen en toda España.. a mi me sale riquisima. 



pacolam said:


> Sí; bueno, todas las obras de Calatrava son impresionantes. No te recomiendo el Oceanogràfic está 40 ó 50 € y no es ni 1/3 del SeaWorld Orlando.


Si, me han dicho que el ocenografic es pequeño y no vale la pena, la entrada esta 30 Euros.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

muy linda.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonita Valencia, tiene personalidad... como la mayoría de las ciudades españolas. Gracias por las fotos Omar.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonita ciudad, chévere que hayan conservado su antigua muralla, quizá si aquí no hubiese habido tanto bruto hubiésemos conservado la nuestra también =P!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué bonita ciudad, chévere que hayan conservado su antigua muralla, quizá si aquí no hubiese habido tanto bruto hubiésemos conservado la nuestra también =P!


si recuerdo bien la muralla como en la mayoria de las grandes ciudades europeas fue destruida en el siglo XIX. Pero queda la puerta...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

OMAR24 said:


> Si, me han dicho que el ocenografic es pequeño y no vale la pena, la entrada esta 30 Euros.


Fácil porque ahora es invierno en España.
No recuerdo bien pero creo que compré un combo (museo príncipe Felipe, Oceanogràfic e Imax) me sentí estafado.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Tremendas fotos Lima-Limón .... me he quedado .... sin ... aire.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ Concuerdo con Andrew, esta última tanda está también espectacular. :yes: ¿Cómo se llama el sitio, lima-limón? La tercera foto me recordó a una de las fuentes de agua del Parque de la Reserva, y a los tantos 'árboles' navideños que vimos en Lima durante las fiestas. Por lo visto, en Valencia no faltan los conos tampoco. :lol: Es sólo una broma infantil, ese complejo está bellísimo de veras.


----------

